# Shop Built staircase



## hillsco1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,

About a year ago had the opportunity to build a housed stringer stair for a client. I decided to do everything I could in my shop. It went great and as with anything else (cabinets or doors) being built in my shop the quality was much better because of the controlled environment.

Here in Southern California most stairs are built on site but after my experience of doing it in my shop I was wondering if I could do this more often. Does any one have any experience with this or suggestions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hillsco1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> About a year ago had the opportunity to build a housed stringer stair for a client. I decided to do everything I could in my shop. It went great and as with anything else (cabinets or doors) being built in my shop the quality was much better because of the controlled environment.
> 
> Here in Southern California most stairs are built on site but after my experience of doing it in my shop I was wondering if I could do this more often. Does any one have any experience with this or suggestions?


 





 
It sure is easier to build in the shop. I've done that in order to lay out curved handrail. Spiral stairs work out well when done in dismantable sections, but you need a high ceiling for some.












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to work next door to a high end stair builder. Most everything they did was in their shop.


----------



## framingrailman (Jun 29, 2010)

Building straight runs you should have a bench 4 x 14 with a peice of steel angle iron bolted down on one side only. Build them upside down. To build curves you need a wood floor and ceiling height of at least 12' (very mininmum) should be more. We always build curves one peice.


----------

